# Martin's V.V.O. Scotch



## alimatt (Jun 8, 2008)

*I am trying to find any information on this botlle of scotch. It is an unopened bottle that is approximately 20 inches tall and has never been opened. It has a cork stopper in it & a Missouri liquor tax stamp of 80 cents on it. The bottom of the bottle is embossed with James Martin Co., made in Great Britain, Leith Scotland. The bottle stands in a iron cradle with a brass lable that has Martin's V.V.O. Brand - Blended Scotch Whisky 86.8 Proof - Impoerted by McKesson & Robbins Inc. I have multiple pictures of all angles of this bottle, so if anyone thinks that they may be able to assist me with any information please contact me & I will email you the rest of the pictures.

 Thank you,
 Alimatt
*


----------

